# O carro está sendo lavado.



## coloboc66

This is the translation of Google: "The car is being washed."
Is this correct translation?
But do they really use this construction, or more useful is:
O carro lava-se.
?


----------



## Carfer

Yes, it is (sometimes Google comes out with a correct one). _'O carro lava-se_' means '_the car washes itself_', wich is obviously nonsense.


----------



## coloboc66

If I say: "O carro é lavado.", so this is an action that is done already (perfect), right?
So how can we show the imperfect (or continuos) (is not done yet) action?


----------



## coloboc66

Carfer said:


> _'O carro lava-se_' means '_the car washes itself_', wich is obviously nonsense.


But in slavic languages (russian, polish) this construction has the sense and is used very often.
I suppose it is used in spain language too.


----------



## pfaa09

_O carro é lavado_ pede mais contexto, por exemplo: O carro é lavado com cera, com produto especial, é lavado ao fim de semana, etc...
Para ser uma acção passada diz-se: _O carro foi lavado _*ou*_ o carro está lavado._



coloboc66 said:


> So how can we show the imperfect (or continuos) (is not done yet) action?


Eu tenho estado a lavar o carro. (present perfect continuous).
_Eu estava_ a lavar o carro. (Pretérito imperfeito) (past continuous)


coloboc66 said:


> But in slavic languages (russian, polish) this construction has the sense and is used very often.
> I suppose it is used in spain language too.


But this is the Portuguese forum.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

coloboc66, o carro só se lavaria se tivesse vida, se se sentisse sujo, se sentisse a necessidade de tomar banho, ocasião em que ele iria até um lava a jato (lava-rápido).

No futuro teremos carros assim. Se "adoecerem", eles mesmos irão à oficina onde se "medicarão".


----------



## Joca

"O carro lava-se..." is not total nonsense, however, if I may say so. The idea here is not the reflexive, of course. It is not the usual construction. Usually we say: "Lava-se o carro..."

The meaning could be: "The car gets washed." "We/you wash the car." "People wah the car." etc

It is not very different than French ON or German MAN:

On lave la voiture. Man wäscht das Auto.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Também temos a construção "Lava-se carro" ou "Lavam-se carros", sem o artigo definido, dizeres esses que poderíamos encontrar numa tabuleta, numa placa de neon ou qualquer outra placa adrede colocada. Mas provavelmente encontraremos mais os dizeres "Lava Jato" [_sic_].


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> "O carro lava-se..." is not total nonsense, however, if I may say so. The idea here is not the reflexive, of course. It is not the usual construction. Usually we say: "Lava-se o carro..."
> 
> The meaning could be: "The car gets washed." "We/you wash the car." "People wah the car." etc
> 
> It is not very different than French ON or German MAN:
> 
> On lave la voiture. Man wäscht das Auto.



Right, but then you shouldn't say '_o carro lava-se_' if you intend to mean _'the car is being washed_' because in 99% of cases it would convey the idea that '_o carro_' is the subject intead of the object and '_se_' would appear to be a reflexive pronoun (and therefore nonsense).  To convey the meaning of it being washed by an indefinite person you have to put _'o carro_' in the regular position of the object, after the verb, and then '_se_' will be clearly perceived as an indefinite pronoun. That would be true in Spanish too, in my opinion.


----------



## uchi.m

You may convey the desired meaning if you wrote o carro, lava-se, but even so it would be an unnatural sentence to read.


----------



## guihenning

Estou com dificuldade, porém, de aceitar sem reservas «_o carro está sendo lavado_», pelo menos em contextos idênticos aos que seria utilizando o present continuous em inglês, porque não me parece que seja a primeira opção escolhida para denotar uma ação duradoura no presente. Normalmente, usaríamos uma série de perífrases ou outras maneiras de dizer que o carro está sendo lavado neste momento, mas a opção «_está sendo_» só me soa mesmo natural se houver a concomitância duma outra ação: «_O carro está sendo lavado enquanto estamos aqui esperando e folheando essas revistas antiquíssimas»; _ou pelo menos se houver um indicador de tempo: «_o carro está sendo lavado neste momento_».
Senão:
O carro está lavando
[o carro está] no lava-carro para lavar
O carro está para lavar
Estão lavando o carro
Estou lavando o carro


----------



## uchi.m

Tenses don't have one-to-one correspondence between languages, as for instance the sentence pada, in Polish, which translates to está chovendo in colloquial Brazilian Portuguese.

One might consider that chove is also a choice, but chove sounds rather poetic in this specific example, and therefore isn't widely used.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Estou com dificuldade, porém, de aceitar sem reservas «_o carro está sendo lavado_», pelo menos em contextos idênticos aos que seria utilizando o present continuous em inglês, porque não me parece que seja a primeira opção escolhida para denotar uma ação duradoura no presente. Normalmente, usaríamos uma série de perífrases ou outras maneiras de dizer que o carro está sendo lavado neste momento, mas a opção «_está sendo_» só me soa mesmo natural se houver a concomitância duma outra ação: «_O carro está sendo lavado enquanto estamos aqui esperando e folheando essas revistas antiquíssimas»; _ou pelo menos se houver um indicador de tempo: «_o carro está sendo lavado neste momento_».
> Senão:
> O carro está lavando
> [o carro está] no lava-carro para lavar
> O carro está para lavar
> Estão lavando o carro
> Estou lavando o carro



Interessante. Em Portugal não há, julgo eu, nenhum problema em usar as formas _'estar +gerúndio_' e  a equivalente _'estar a +infinitivo'_ (mais comum em muitas zonas do país e provavelmente maioritária) para denotar acções duradouras, continuadas, no presente, independentemente de outra acção concomitante:
_' - Onde está o carro?
' - Está a ser lavado /está sendo lavado/' (e quem diz lavado, diz pintado, reparado, aspirado, etc.)_


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Interessante. Em Portugal não há, julgo eu, nenhum problema em usar as formas _'estar +gerúndio_' e  a equivalente _'estar a +infinitivo'_ (mais comum em muitas zonas do país e provavelmente maioritária) para denotar acções duradouras, continuadas, no presente, independentemente de outra acção concomitante:
> _' - Onde está o carro?
> ' - Está a ser lavado /está sendo lavado/' (e quem diz lavado, diz pintado, reparado, aspirado, etc.)_


Os exemplos que @guihenning apresentou são coloquiais. Na língua culta, aqui tampouco é problema dizer _está sendo lavado_.


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> No futuro teremos carros assim. Se "adoecerem", eles mesmos irão à oficina onde se "medicarão".


Se a tecnologia de baterias avançar, não teremos mais carros, mas sim drones, que conduzirão os passageiros automaticamente ao seu destino e carregar-se-ão com energia elétrica por conta própria, em uma central de carga, antes de voltar ao droneponto de partida. Não precisarão chegar ao estado de ficar doentes, porque serão supridos com manutenção preventiva, que é mais barata e segura, e terão mulheres-quentes à disposição, em seu interior, tais como temos cachorros-quentes à beira das ruas, hoje.


----------



## Joca

<< terão mulheres-quentes à disposição >>

uchi.m, se entendi bem, as feministas vão te massacrar.


----------



## metaphrastes

coloboc66 said:


> But in slavic languages (russian, polish) this construction has the sense and is used very often


coloboc66, see that in Portuguese we have not different verbs to express imperfective or perfective aspect. Then, if we want to express a particular temporal aspect, we most often have to use periphrastic constructions, that is, using one or more auxiliary verbs, as in _"o carro está sendo lavado"._

In Russian, so far I know, you would just need to choose an imperfective verb and putting it in passive voice: "маши́на обмыва́ется (мо́ется, отмыва́ется, перелива́ется, смыва́ется, стира́ется, &c)". Now, see that the Present tense, passive voice, has the same form as the Present tense of reflexive verbs: "обмыва́ться, перелива́ться, стира́ться".

I do not know how you do in Russian or other Slavic languages to avoid ambiguity between the passive sense (of someone or something _being washed_) and the reflexive sense (of someone or something _washing oneself/itself_). Anyway, the fact is that the main form of passive voice, is called _analytic passive voice_, and it is made with one or more auxiliary verbs, such as _o carro é lavado (right now), o carro está sendo lavado (present ongoing action), o carro estava sendo lavado (past ongoing action), o carro será lavado (future action, perfective aspect), o carro estará sendo lavado (future ongoing action, imperfective aspect, _though this form is considered by many to be a language vice called "gerundism", that is, an excessive use of gerund tense)_.
_
Now, there is another form of passive voice that is similar in construction with the Russian verbs ended in -ся. It is called _synthetic passive voice_, but it is an impersonal form, that has no room for mentioning the agent of the action. As any impersonal verb, it is used only in the third person of singular: _vendem-se livros usados, não se encontrou nenhum sinal de violência, "- Assim não se consegue trabalhar!" _Anyway, one issue with this _synthetic passive voice _is avoiding ambiguity or confusion with reflexive verbs, that means that one acts upon oneself, such as _João feriu-se (com a faca); Maria vestiu-se para a festa; Pedro enganou-se, &c.
_
I don't know how you avoid such ambiguities between Slavic passive voice and reflexive verbs. Anyway, there are three main reasons you cannot simply get one example of Russian (or Slavic) passive voice - that is more synthetic in that you use just one verb and not two or three - and simply "transplant" it to Portuguese: first, if we want to express time aspect (perfect or imperfect) more clearly, we have to go around and use one or more auxiliary verbs; second, we have to avoid ambiguity between passive voice and reflexive action; third, the synthetic passive voice is impersonal and as such you build up the sentence according some parameters (that are hard to define, since they are intuitive to any native speaker).

To sum up, you may say: _lavam-se carros_, that is, here, in this workshop or garage, _someone may or will wash your car_, but the agent and the exact occasion are left undetermined - it is a possibility: if you want, and if you have cash, ok, come on and someone will do the job.

If you want to say precisely that the car is going now through the ongoing action of washing, then you just say _o carro está sendo lavado_, and you may adapt the sentence to future or past time and even to different nuances of temporal aspect. In Russian, I guess you would just say маши́на обмыва́ется and that is all: it is a present ongoing action made clear by the imperfective verb in present passive voice.

I hope this helped.


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> << terão mulheres-quentes à disposição >>
> 
> uchi.m, se entendi bem, as feministas vão te massacrar.


Faltou um TL;DR maroto no meu textículo. Hahaha.


----------



## Joca

TL;DR? Desculpe a ignorância, mas pode explicar? (Ainda estou sonolento depois do almoço... hehehe)


----------



## uchi.m

TL;DR = too long; didn't read. É muito usado em fóruns para resumir o _textão_.


----------



## Joca

uchi.m, eu ia morrer sem saber disso, rssssss. Obrigado pela iluminação, rssss. Abraços.


----------



## coloboc66

metaphrastes said:


> I do not know how you do in Russian or other Slavic languages to avoid ambiguity between the passive sense (of someone or something _being washed_) and the reflexive sense (of someone or something _washing oneself/itself_).


That's very easy.
If people or animals:
-ся - active (reflexive) voice.
Он моет*ся*. - He's washing *himself*.
If not:
-ся - passive voice.
Авто моет*ся*. - A car is being washed (*by someone*).


----------

